# Looking for job in sg as customer service rep.



## jude_drieflyn (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Jody, I'm 24 years old and I'm actually looking for job in Singapore, My cousin live's in Singapore and he invited me to go to Singapore this coming month and I worked as Customer Service Representative here in Philippines for almost 3 years and I'm looking for a job in Singapore for customer service as well, I've search online and apply online but no one replied on my email. I know that you have new policy for foreigners, what should I do? and I have already my ticket, and is there a company accepting foreigners like me? Thank you so much...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

CS Job ? What kind of product / service is your exposure on ?

Well, gone are the days where anybody can come and get a job as a CSR !!! Thanks primarily to the flood of people from ASEAN till they were squeezing out the locals for similiar jobs .. 

Tough time says me .. and the rare few of those who come in come on the 'agency serviced' schemes .. 

PS: until a year ago, even nurses were doing career switches, to CSR as CSR was less work .. come renewal for EP, most lost their passes as their past qualificaitons didn't match the work scope


----------



## jude_drieflyn (May 30, 2013)

customer service for different product, like with my previous job I'm working for U.S and Canada product, customer service through phone, assisting customer inquiry, sales and complain. Is there any company that you can suggest that is accepting filipino worker in this career. thank you for helping me =)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

companies accepting filipinos ? for the time being, I don't know, as the passes of CSR - generally in S Pass category, has been severely trimmed...

So back to you, so you have no specific domain knowledge ? Just read a FAQ and respond, is that right ? same as Call center ?


----------

